

Read-Eval-Print-λove v002 – UrLisp is go - oskarth
http://blog.fogus.me/2014/11/24/read-eval-print-%CE%BBove-v002-urlisp-is-go/

======
aidenn0
Link to actually read it:
[https://leanpub.com/readevalprintlove002/read](https://leanpub.com/readevalprintlove002/read)

~~~
ihuman
And a link to volume one, if you missed it:
[https://leanpub.com/readevalprintlove001/read](https://leanpub.com/readevalprintlove001/read)

